

Show HN: Curated database of awesome dinosaur pictures - typpo
http://dinosaurpictures.org/

======
saamm
Heads up: you say, "DinoPictures.org is a search engine that curates...", but
your domain is dinosaurpictures.org (not dinopictures.org)

~~~
typpo
Oops. Thanks for catching this!

------
alilja
I don't know what I'd use this for. But I sure am glad it exists.

